# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Is there an "easy" versions of claire de lune?

## Caleb

I have an "easy" version tabbed out in a classical guitar book, but it is still pretty hard for me. To me, Claire de Lune is the most beautiful piece of music and I'd love to get even a small bit of it down on the mando. Anyone here play this song on the mando?

----------


## BCVegas

I was looking and found this:

https://www.amazon.com/Clair-Debussy.../dp/B00CVVQRPI

----------


## Martin Jonas

Here are three solo versions, two for violin and one for flute.  All three are playable on solo mandolin (more so than an arrangement for guitar would be), but are of progressively greater difficulty.  The flute version is really too rudimentary to be of much interest, and the fancier violin version is most definitely not in the "easy" category, but the easier violin version looks playable on mandolin, especially if you only pick out individual snippets of the tune.

All three are from musescore.com.

Martin

PS: Only just noticed that the original request is 12 years ago, so the OP is probably no longer looking...

----------

BCVegas, 

Joe Bartl, 

Monkeyhat, 

Tim Logan

----------


## Caleb

Wow, what a thread resurrection.  Funny, I was just listening to Debussy tonight too.  I think I gave up on playing classical music a long time ago on mandolin though.

----------

BCVegas

----------


## mandoisland

If you found this thread you might be interested in 

Les Clair de Lune d'Achille-Claude

40 versions of Clair de Lune

----------

BCVegas

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Wonderful! Thank you, Michael. Many great solo piano and other versions going way back.  I found the 1945 harmonica version by Larry Adler irresistible.

----------


## gnu_B

> Wonderful! Thank you, Michael. Many great solo piano and other versions going way back.  I found the 1945 harmonica version by Larry Adler irresistible.


Listen to this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f17LvVWqz-4

----------

bratsche

----------

